# when I hit pause, how do I make the progress bar disappear?



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

quick question:

when I hit pause, how do I make the progress bar disappear?

thanks!


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Hit skip forward button.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

thomasjk said:


> Hit skip forward button.


That's what I thought.... but when I hit "Pause"
and then "Skip FWD" or "FWD" the show would 
continue in slow motion....


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Skip forward does not engage slo mo, but FWD does, at least on my 622 and now on my 722k.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

You can also use skip back....


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

4bama said:


> You can also use skip back....


+1


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

FYI After you hit the skip forward button, the small pause icon shows up in the upper right hand corner of the screen after a few seconds. To make that go away, hit the INFO button 3 times. It will not come back.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Jim Parker said:


> FYI After you hit the skip forward button, the small pause icon shows up in the upper right hand corner of the screen after a few seconds. To make that go away, hit the INFO button 3 times. It will not come back.


Try hitting the CANCEL button twice instead. (less button presses)


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

If you hit the cancel button the icon comes back in a few seconds. With the info button, it does not come back at all. I do that so as to now burn in the icon, which happened to my last TV.

This is on a 622. Perhaps other boxes are different.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Just tried it on my 722 w/ firmware 6.22, and pressing "cancel" twice does indeed make the small pause button disappear for good, like Kevin said.

I don't remember it doing that in the past...


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

None of that seems to work on the 508.

The blue timer/counter remains on screen unless you hip the skip ahead or skip back buttons. Then a yellow arrow appears for a few seconds. That goes away for 10 seconds or so, then the blue timer/counter returns.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

n0qcu said:


> Try hitting the CANCEL button twice instead. (less button presses)


This works now on the 622. Dish must have changed the software, as there have been quite a few posts on how to stop it from buring into the TV. Hitting the cancel button is a lot more obvious than going thru the INFO button.

Little improvements like this are always nice. Thanks Dish!


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

ZBoomer said:


> Just tried it on my 722 w/ firmware 6.22, and pressing "cancel" twice does indeed make the small pause button disappear for good, like Kevin said.
> 
> I don't remember it doing that in the past...


I too just confirmed this on my 722.


----------

